# Intake Manifold Torque Spec ???



## DillonS (Mar 12, 2010)

*Torque Specs needed*

i dont own a Bentley yet but i need to know the torque specs for:
--- the bolts that attach the upper intake manifold to the lower manifold 
---the bolts that hold the Throttle Body to the upper manifold
---valve cover bolts
thanks for any help with the ###'s


_Modified by DillonS at 5:46 AM 3-14-2010_


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Torque Specs needed (DillonS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DillonS* »_i dont own a Bentley yet but i need to know the torque specs for:
--- the bolts that attach the upper intake manifold to the lower manifold 
---the bolts that hold the Throttle Body to the upper manifold
---valve cover bolts
thanks for any help with the ###'s

_Modified by DillonS at 5:46 AM 3-14-2010_
 Ya might wanna list what engine code and year.......???????????


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Torque Specs needed (vwhotrodder 2)*

should be 15lbs.. its not much but you dont need to torque it down just get it tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Torque Specs needed (vento86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vento86* »_should be 15lbs.. its not much but you dont need to torque it down just get it tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Look he's read your mind....lol....


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhotrodder 2* »_ Ya might wanna list what engine code and year.......???????????


Maybe it only shows up on my screen, but his car is listed in his profile caption on the side of his post:
95 VW Golf 2.0L 8V
15ft/lbs for TB and manifold
89in/lbs for valve cover nuts. (or just hand tight)



_Modified by tdogg74 at 1:05 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Maybe it only shows up on my screen, but his car is listed in his profile caption on the side of his post:
95 VW Golf 2.0L 8V

_Modified by tdogg74 at 1:05 PM 3-14-2010_

I see it too, but to be fair, sometimes people ask about their "other" car, or for a friend and things only get sorted after half a dozen posts.
Rare-ish, but it does happen.


----------

